# Bowl



## steve bellinger (Jul 24, 2016)

this bowl is going to the wife of Florida states basketball head coach Leonard Hamilton. His wife's aunt died a few years ago and they bought her house. We have been remodeling it as a guest house for any of the family that wants to go visit her mom. Her mom lives next door to it. This maple tree was in the front yard and I cut it down for her.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 8


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 24, 2016)

I really like that Steve. I like the pedestal you have it displayed on too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## steve bellinger (Jul 24, 2016)

Scott I made that stand when I had some of my stuff in a small gallery in our local town. They ended up selling the building and moving to Canada.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 24, 2016)

That bowl looks great! I thought it was buckeye burl when I looked at the outside of it... How'd you get that effect?

Very cool!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Jul 24, 2016)

Doc like a lot of stuff I do lately, turn and sand to (in this case) 400 grit. Dye using black ink, let dry, sand ounce again this time to 1000. finish with 8 coats of lacquer.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ray D (Jul 24, 2016)

Beautiful work. Great display stand.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 24, 2016)

Looks great Steve. Cool display.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 25, 2016)

Gorgeous bowl. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Jul 28, 2016)

Sweet looking bowl Steve. Nice work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 28, 2016)

Beautiful Steve! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

